# ماكينة سى ان سى cnc machine



## النجار2 (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى

قررت بفضل الله عمل ماكينة سى ان سى تقوم بالحفر والقطع للاخشاب ذات ثلاث محاور 3 axis machine وقمت بشراء اللازم من مواتير واجزاء الماكينة وغير ذلك ولكن عندما وصلت للجزء الالكترونى واجهتنى مشكلة بل مشاكل اولا اى من الدوائر مجربة وصحيحة وجدت دائرة مثبتة فى القرية للمبدع chawkiz_gsm ولكن هى لماكينة ذات اربع محاور اعلم انه يمكن ان تعمل لذات الثلاث محاور ولكن افضل ان تكون دائرة ذات ثلاث محاور لماكينة ذات ثلاث 

تجدوا الموضوع هنا 

عندما ذهبت لشراء دوائر جاهزة كتلك المتوفرة عند النخيلى او رام او مأمون فى باب اللوق فى القاهرة اخبرونى انه يجب ان يكون هناك واجهة interface ثم دائرة تقود الموتور drive واخيرا موتور خطوى stepper motor ولكنى خلال بحثى وجدت انه يمكن تخطى الانترفيس والدريف فى دائرة واحدة وبدلا من 3 دريفرات منفردة يمكن ان يكونوا فى دائرة واحدة 

هذه صورة توضح ما قالوه لى 







طبعا يمكن اختصار ذلك فى دائرة واحدة

اخيرا اشتريت ثلاث مواتير خطوية 3 امبير وصورت المواتير لانها يخرج منا 6 اطراف لا اعلم كيفية توصيلهم فى الدائرة لا اعلم حتى هل هم احادى القطبية ولا ثنائى القطبية اعذروا لى جهلى ولكنى شغوف لتصنيع ذلك الشئ العبقرى ايضا صور الموتور هنا 











فالمطلوب اختصارا 

1 - دائرة مجربة كدائرة ال L297 OR L298 لثلاث محاور.
2- رسمة الدائرة لكى يتم تنفيذها .
3- كيفية توصيل المواتير الخطوية وما هى الطريقة التى اتعرف بها على ان هذا الطرف يوصل فى هذه الناحية وهذا الطرف يوصل فى ناحية اخرى.
4- كم هو الفولت المطلوب الذى يصل بالموتور لاقصى قوته دون أن يسبب احتراقه علما بأن الموتور 3 امبير (الموجود صورته فى الاعلى) وكيف يتم توصيل البور المغذى للدائرة والمواتير هلى يوصل فى المواتير مباشرة ام عن طريق الدائرة وهى تتولى توزيع التيار للمواتير؟.

اشكركم جزيل الشكر وفى انتظار ردودكم

السلام عليكم


----------



## ksmksam (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بامكانك بناء الدائرة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما قال لك ألخ ksmksam يمكنك بناء الدائرة

ويكمنك مراسلتي لأقوم بصناعتها لك وتجربتها عندي على ماكينتي ثم إرسالها لك جاهزة على التركيب إن أردت ذلك

نحن في الخدمة


----------



## النجار2 (15 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كما قال لك ألخ ksmksam يمكنك بناء الدائرة
> 
> ...



اشكر الاخ ksmksam على رده وان كنت اعلم ذلك 

بالنسبة للاخ طارق انا اريد التعلم وليس شراء الجاهز ولدى معرفة لا بأس بها عن طباعة الدوائر لكنى اريد مخطط مجرب للدائرة تكون مكوناته اسعارها معقولة وايضا طريقة توصيل المواتير وكيف اعرف الفولتية المطلوبة

فى انتظار ردك


----------



## ksmksam (15 مايو 2010)

i will send for you


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي وفقك الله 

لقد اتطلعت على الدائرة التي طرحتها انت من موقع آخر ووجدتها كاملة ومن أحسن الدوائر المتوفرة ومكوناتها فعلا بسيطه ورخيصه المتكاملة الواحدة لا يتعدى ثمنها 20 جنيها 

انت لست في حاجه إلى دائرة أنت في حاجه لبدأ التنفيذ الفعلي 

لكن العيب الكبير فينا نحن العرب لا نريد مغامرات ولا خسائر وهذا مستحيل لا بد من التعب والانفاق وسهر الليالي

لا يمكن الحصول على ما هو ذو فائدة على هيئة بيضه ومقشرة كمان

ابدأ وتوكل على الله ان كان لديك القدر الكافي من العلم لعمل هذا الشيء أما إن كنت لا تملك العلم الكافي فليس عيبا إطلاقا أن تقول أريد مساعدة وتستعين بمن لهم خبرة أكثر منك في مجال آخر غير مجالك وتدفع لهم مقابل هذا المجهود و التعب

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رحلة الهجرة استعان بيهودي بأجرة حتى يرشدة الطريق في الصحراء فما العيب في ذلك

ونحن جميعا مسلمين نتعاون معا وليس معنى التعاون ان يكون مجاني تماما فمن اين يعيش الناس ان خدموا بعضهم بدون مقابل

ثانيا ان انتظر كل منا ان يتعلم كل شيء يريد ان يقوم به من جميع النواحي فسوف نقوم بهذا الشيء آخر خلق الله هذا ان قمنا به أساسا

وكما قلت في موضوع اخر هناك من هو مسؤول عن توريد قطع الغيار ونحن نشتريها منه وهناك من هو متخصص في التصميم ونحن نشتري منه مجهوده وهناك من ينفذ الميكانيكا الخاصه بالماكينه وهناك من يشتريها منه وهكذا 

فلو ان كل من أراد غرفة نوم تعلم كيف يعملها لجلست سعادتك في البيت بلا عمل هذا ان كنت نجارا كما فهمت من اسمك 

لا تغضب من صراحتى فهذه هي الحقيقه وهذا هو الخطأ الكبير الذي نقع فيه نحن العرب جميعا ولذلك اقول "فيه حاجه غلط"

عندنا مثل جميل جدا يقول "اعطي الخبز للخباز حتى لو أكل نصفه"


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (15 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله اخي النجار اسمع لنصائح اخيك طارق فهو على دراية وعلم بالامر و على الخبير وقعت


----------



## النجار2 (15 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي وفقك الله
> 
> ...



سيدى لقد أسأت فهمى قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "اياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث " صدق رسول الله
وان كنت اتفق معك فى رأيك لكن ما ذهبت اليه ليس هو ما قصدته انا قصدت التعلم وليس الامتناع عن الدفع مقابل العلم ومع ذلك فأنا مستعد ايضا لمن يقوم بتصنيعها لى .

لقد طلبت اضافتك على الماسنجر ارجوا قبول اضافتى ومرحبا بك اخ كريم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 مايو 2010)

دائرة الـ Interface الموجودة جيدة وتعمل بشكل جيد ولكن بها عيب خطير.
وهو عدم وجود Optocoupler ما بينها وبين الـ Drivers بحيث يمكن لأية مشكلة في القدرة أن تؤدي إلى حدوث تلف في جهاز الكمبيوتر.

ميزة الـ Optocoupler هو عزل جهاز الكمبيوتر تماماً عن الدرايفر , ويتم وضعه بعد الـ Buffer وتغذية الآي سي البفر 74HC14 بتغذية 5 فولت معزولة تماماً عن تغذية الـ Drivers حتى تتم حماية جهاز الكمبيوتر تماماً من أية مشاكل متعلقة بالقدرة.


----------



## النجار2 (18 مايو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> دائرة الـ Interface الموجودة جيدة وتعمل بشكل جيد ولكن بها عيب خطير.
> وهو عدم وجود Optocoupler ما بينها وبين الـ Drivers بحيث يمكن لأية مشكلة في القدرة أن تؤدي إلى حدوث تلف في جهاز الكمبيوتر.
> 
> ميزة الـ Optocoupler هو عزل جهاز الكمبيوتر تماماً عن الدرايفر , ويتم وضعه بعد الـ Buffer وتغذية الآي سي البفر 74HC14 بتغذية 5 فولت معزولة تماماً عن تغذية الـ Drivers حتى تتم حماية جهاز الكمبيوتر تماماً من أية مشاكل متعلقة بالقدرة.



اذن هل ليك يا اخى دائرة متكاملة بها interface وثلاثة drivers وخالية او لنقل قليلة العيوب؟


----------



## im alive (18 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك وعمل رائع
ياريت تبعتلى ايميلك فى رسالة خاصة


----------



## النجار2 (21 مايو 2010)

im alive قال:


> ربنا يوفقك وعمل رائع
> ياريت تبعتلى ايميلك فى رسالة خاصة



ايميلى هو dojanahsallam على ياهوو 

ومعذرة لان الرسائل الخاصة ممنوعة حتى وصولى ل 50 مشاركة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 مايو 2010)

اخى النجار كلام الاخ طارق مضبوط وبعدين انت ايه اللى مزعلك من موضوع 3 دريفرات وانترفيس ولعلم ده الافضل علشان الصيانة


----------



## النجار2 (22 مايو 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> اخى النجار كلام الاخ طارق مضبوط وبعدين انت ايه اللى مزعلك من موضوع 3 دريفرات وانترفيس ولعلم ده الافضل علشان الصيانة



حبيبى مفيش ازعاج ولا حاجة كل ما فى الموضوع انا عايز اعمل قطعة واحدة بس عشان التوصيلات تكون قليلة وبعدين مين قال ان كلام الاخ طارق غلط؟


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 مايو 2010)

على العموم انا اقصدت اوضح لك فائدة ان كل دريفر على حده


----------



## النجار2 (22 مايو 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> على العموم انا اقصدت اوضح لك فائدة ان كل دريفر على حده




جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## m.ahmad (28 يونيو 2010)

هذا مشكلتم يا العرب تاركين العلم و طرحه واخذ الاجر من الله وقاعدين تتختلفون على اشياء جانبيه 
وايضا من هذا الموضوع ما فهمت الا المطلوب لاكن الحلول كلها صارت خاصة 
بمعنى اطرحو الافكار والحلول على نفس الموضوع وعذرا على تدخلي بس كنت حاب استفيد من الموضوع باكبر 
قدر من المعلومات 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## النجار2 (28 يونيو 2010)

m.ahmad قال:


> هذا مشكلتم يا العرب تاركين العلم و طرحه واخذ الاجر من الله وقاعدين تتختلفون على اشياء جانبيه
> وايضا من هذا الموضوع ما فهمت الا المطلوب لاكن الحلول كلها صارت خاصة
> بمعنى اطرحو الافكار والحلول على نفس الموضوع وعذرا على تدخلي بس كنت حاب استفيد من الموضوع باكبر
> قدر من المعلومات
> وشكرا للجميع



حبيبى انا وضعت الموضوع منذ زمن ولم اجد اجابة او مساعدة من احد بالرغم من ان هناك من ملك هذا العلم منهم من سكت ومنهم من قال "تدفع كام" ومنهم من جاوب اجابات مبهمة لكنى بفضل الله وصلت تقريبا للنهاية فأنا اليوم قد طبعت البودة وسوف اضعها فى الحمض حالا وخلاللا ايام ان شاء الرحمن ستكون ماكينتى تعمل
ولكنى لن اصمت كما صمتوا ان شاء الله


----------



## chawkiz (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

الدارة طرحتها مند مدة تعمل و صالحة 

و من الممكن العمل بها و بالنسبة للخوف من حدوث تلف في جهاز الكمبيوتر فهادا في الحقيقة بنسبة 

29 بالمئة 

و لكن اعتبر ان كلام سيف الله صح و مفيد جدا ميزة الـ Optocoupler قيمة جدا بعيث تعزل منافد البيسي 
و تامن وصول الاشارة بقدرة كبيرة و فائقة تصل 1 ميقا بيت في السكند 
متلا انا استعمل HIGH SPEED TRANSISTOR OPTOCOUPLERS
 
اخي النجار ممكن الاتصال بي و سوف ادلك مادا تفعل بالضبت


----------



## النجار2 (28 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الدارة طرحتها مند مدة تعمل و صالحة
> 
> ...



اشكرك يا اخى والله كنت منتظر مشاركتك منذ فترة لان الدائرة لك فى الاصل من موقع القرية 
لكن كيف التواصل معك ايميلى هو dojanahsallam على ياهوو ارجوا ارسال طلب اضافة او ترك ايميلك وسوف يتم التواصل بحول الله


----------



## chawkiz (28 يونيو 2010)

المشكلة عدم امكانية التواصل تعود للمنتدى فيلزم ان تكون لديك اكثر من 50 مشاركة للتواصل 

و يمنع كتابة الميل هنا لدالك يجب علي احترام قوانين المنتدى 

ان اردت ان تتواصل معي ابحث في القوقل chawkiz


----------



## ahmadspor2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم من فضلك ممكن تعطيني شرح مفصل عن ما قمت به في عمل هذه الماكنة لان مشروع تخرجي هو cnc machine three axis كيف عملت stress analysis لل مواتير الثلاثة وthreat rod ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## النجار2 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

ahmadspor2010 قال:


> اخي الكريم من فضلك ممكن تعطيني شرح مفصل عن ما قمت به في عمل هذه الماكنة لان مشروع تخرجي هو cnc machine three axis كيف عملت stress analysis لل مواتير الثلاثة وthreat rod ولك جزيل الشكر



اخى لم افهم ماذا تقصد اعذر جهلى فانا محامى ولست مهندس لكنى عاشق للماكينات وضح لى بمعانى عربية او بصور لكى يتم الرد عليك بحول الله واى استفسار لن ابخل عليك بحول الله


----------



## ahmadspor2010 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم انا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية سنة اخيرة ومشروع التخرج الذي سوف اعمله هو cnc machine 3axis فالمشرف المسؤول عني طلب مني رسم كافة القطع المستخدمة في هذه الماكينة وقياساتهم والتكلفة وكذلك تحليل الاجهاد لكل من لل عامود الثقب والمواتير الثلاثة لكل من الحور السيني والصادي والعيني x y z


----------



## ahmadspor2010 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وهذا رابط للماكينة How to Make a Three Axis CNC Machine (Cheaply and Easily)


----------



## النجار2 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ahmadspor2010 قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم انا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية سنة اخيرة ومشروع التخرج الذي سوف اعمله هو cnc machine 3axis فالمشرف المسؤول عني طلب مني رسم كافة القطع المستخدمة في هذه الماكينة وقياساتهم والتكلفة وكذلك تحليل الاجهاد لكل من لل عامود الثقب والمواتير الثلاثة لكل من الحور السيني والصادي والعيني x y z



مرحبا اخى وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله بالنسبة للرسم والقياسات فلا فائدة ترجى من ناحيتى كما اخبرتك انا محامى ،بالنسبة للتكلفة ليس بهذه السهولة ايضا تحديدها فأنا مثلا صنعت مكينة جميلة بتكلفة حوالى 200$ ويمكن ان اخفض التكلفة الى ان تصل 50$ وذلك يرجع الى ان القطع تصنيع شخصى (الا المحركات طبعا) كذلك جسم المكينة له دور كبير فى التكلفة بالنسبة للمواد المستخدمة ممكن ان يكون (الومنيوم-حديد-اكريلك-او حتى خشب...الخ).

انا يمكن ان افيدك فى طرق التصنيع والمحركات وكذلك القطع المطلوبة وتقليل او رفع التكلفة والبدائل...الخ
لكن حسابات العزوم والاجهاد وغيره فكما اخبرتك انا محامى ولست مهندس (الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة)
اخبرتك الان ما استطيع فعلا افادتك به واى استفسار ستجدنى ان شاء الله فى خدمتك

وفقك الله،،، السلام عليكم


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> اشكر الاخ ksmksam على رده وان كنت اعلم ذلك
> 
> بالنسبة للاخ طارق انا اريد التعلم وليس شراء الجاهز ولدى معرفة لا بأس بها عن طباعة الدوائر لكنى اريد مخطط مجرب للدائرة تكون مكوناته اسعارها معقولة وايضا طريقة توصيل المواتير وكيف اعرف الفولتية المطلوبة
> 
> فى انتظار ردك


فعلا عندك حق لابد من التعب والسهر والتعلم
عموما عندى طلبك 
سارسل لك دريفر كامل ثلاثة محاور
شامل الانتر فيس و يعمل على اى سى 7414 للحماية
سارسل لك كل المكونات واللوحة المطبوعة وانت
تقوم بتجمعها حتى يكون لك الخيرة العملية
تحياتى للجميع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339497.html


----------



## ahmadspor2010 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> مرحبا اخى وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله بالنسبة للرسم والقياسات فلا فائدة ترجى من ناحيتى كما اخبرتك انا محامى ،بالنسبة للتكلفة ليس بهذه السهولة ايضا تحديدها فأنا مثلا صنعت مكينة جميلة بتكلفة حوالى 200$ ويمكن ان اخفض التكلفة الى ان تصل 50$ وذلك يرجع الى ان القطع تصنيع شخصى (الا المحركات طبعا) كذلك جسم المكينة له دور كبير فى التكلفة بالنسبة للمواد المستخدمة ممكن ان يكون (الومنيوم-حديد-اكريلك-او حتى خشب...الخ).
> 
> انا يمكن ان افيدك فى طرق التصنيع والمحركات وكذلك القطع المطلوبة وتقليل او رفع التكلفة والبدائل...الخ
> لكن حسابات العزوم والاجهاد وغيره فكما اخبرتك انا محامى ولست مهندس (الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة)
> ...


شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك لتعاونك معي وانشاءاللهان تتوفق وتحصل على شهادة الهندسة وانشاءالله هذه الامور التي تعلم بها وممكن ان احصل على الفائدة منك بها ستكون في المرحلة القادمة في الفصل الدراسي الثاني عندما ابدء الجزء العملي للمشروع


----------

